# Security systems??



## StabbinSuckasSince81 (Sep 19, 2004)

Just a quick question. Do any of you guys recommend any other types of security? I know the 350Z comes with a factory security system with the chip in the key and all, but I am not sure how effective that is.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've always liked Viper


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I prefer the least intrusive type of alarm systems. I've seen Vipers with a lot of problems, as they generally replace part of the wiring harness and if they aren't working right it can ruin your whole day. Factory alarms are best, as it works _with_ vehicle systems instead of _against_. To prevent general theft a fuel pump kill is quite enough. Starter kills can be defeated with jumper wires, if the thief has time.


----------



## StabbinSuckasSince81 (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks dudes. About how much should I expect to pay for a good fuel pump kill switch.


----------

